# Rocket Giotto group head / lever bolt size



## JackBlackmore

I took the lever off a few weeks ago to lube the pins but I think I must have missed something as there's a slight grinding in the lever again.

I used two adjustable spanners to take the lever off last time but I slightly bruised the chrome on the bolt so I think fixed spanners are the better way to go, does anyone know the correct size? I've read that they are 26mm for the mushroom bolt and 22mm for the one that screws into it but this was just for E61 in general and not necessarily for a Rocket.?


----------



## El carajillo

The two on the lever shaft are 26 mm and 22 mm. The small one on the mushroom on E61 is 22 mm and the large mushroom one is 36 mm.


----------



## JackBlackmore

That's what I thought







cheers bud!


----------



## Olliehulla

try adjustables with plastic guards on to stop marking the chrome. I bought some off eBay for £7


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Am-Tech-Adjustable-Pipe-Wrench-Wide/dp/B003XKRSI6

That's the one I've got. Works a treat.


----------

